# Stick insects



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone here have stick insects or another type of insect as a pet?

Last week we got 2 stick insects, Maple and Birch, and they've been nothing but adorable and funny. I love how they wave their little arms around when they reach for things... reminds me of wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man (I always get that wrong. It's from family guy) LOL

They are so easy to care for. Eat leaves and romaine lettuce. Got them sticks and branches from outside and they cling to them all day. I don't have an alone pic of Maple, I don't think, but here is Birch:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I think they are really interesting, had no idea what they ate! Only seen them at zoos and stuff. My nephew had a praying mantis over the summer and it was the first "pet" he's had that didn't creep me out, usually he keeps beetles and leeches and spiders normally. Typical little boy.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

lol 
Roaches and spiders still creep me out. I could maybe do a hissing roach, I've always wanted one. And a tarantula.

Praying Mantis' are cool! There are some beautiful ones that I see on youtube. There is this one guy that owns a ton of mantis and sticks. His mantis' are always mad at him and putting up their little defensive pose. It's quite funny


----------

